# LCR Holster Question



## MichaelB (Aug 18, 2010)

I recently "retired" my Charter Arms Undercover for a Ruger LCR. I quickly discovered that my new revolver did not fit my "J"-frame upside-down (i.e.- butt-down) shoulder holster. (The trigger guard is too large). My current holster came from Nevada Gun Leather, who informed me that they would not be accommodating the LCR until forming molds became available. They estimated this would probably not occur until the LCR reached 100,000 sales.

I don't want to wait that long. Nevada Gun Leather's design really works well, and I would like to find a similar model, if possible. Does anyone know of any alternate sources of upside-down shoulder holsters for the LCR?


----------



## MichaelB (Aug 18, 2010)

For anyone who is interested, Nevada Gun Leather discovered that the LCR fits their upside-down shoulder holster for K-frames. I recently received one, and it works like a charm! It hangs just above the belt line, which makes it an easy reach under a loose shirt, sweater or vest, and also accommodates direct access by the "weak" hand - in my case, the left. Kudos to Nevada Gun Leather.:mrgreen:


----------

